# Interesting observation on transit bus driver's....



## railiner (Jun 26, 2014)

Here's an interesting observation and opinion on transit bus driver's....Many of us can probably relate to this story...

It is fairly objective, but somewhat one-sided, not offering the opinion's of the driver's......

http://www.sheepsheadbites.com/2014/06/thoughts-bus-drivers/


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 26, 2014)

Can't say I've ridden a lot of buses in Reno, but their drivers seem friendly enough. Here we have "snow routes" and when some roads are blocked they will detour and put it on the headsign. The Gilligs over here rarely break 20 mph, so they always stop to pick up passengers and we have very low loads, never seen a Reno Gillig passing with standees.

As for Greyhound drivers, the ones in Reno seem to be quite friendly except for the younger ones which are generally less friendly. They are flexible once they get out of the station but are trained not to use a GPS for fear of being guided into a road with low overpasses, which apparently happened once in New York, damaging the top of the bus. In the stations, a driver always follows through with a pull-in to the gate. One time I heard about a bag that someone left on the bus bay, a Greyhound approached, he couldn't see the bag until he initiated the turn, due to another bus alongside, so he pulled in all the way, crushing the bag.


----------

